# **** grizzle



## mike699 (Mar 28, 2009)

i have 6 birds, some male and some female that i believe are pure grizzle. they are all white with som red flecks and a few red feathers on the wings. most of them have ash red in there backround. any ideas how to get the offspring to show some color and pattern??


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Breed to non grizzles*

If you breed homozygous grizzle to non grizzle, all young will be heterozygous grizzles. You will see what color they are and some patterns will show themselves. These het grizzles can then be taken to non grizzles and some non grizzles will be produced.

Bill


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

slobberknockerlofts.com might have table for grizzles.

http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/grizzle/


----------

